# I don't want to throw in the towel..



## 347380 (Dec 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Brother, it's over. Short answer it sounds like for the best, for you.

The upside is this isn't a years and years problem but a short relationship. You dodged a bullet. 

You'll recover faster than you think.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm weighing in as a woman here. Yeah, she's done. You can't fix this. My guess is she's met someone else. Sorry I can't offer an encouraging word. You need to move on.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Somehow I don’t think her “three days in solitary” was spent studying. I’m a suspicious kinda guy and I would wonder what she was doing and more to the point who she was in contact with during her “study period”.
Either way she’s done and you need to accept that.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

When someone breaks up with you, and you don’t want to break up, all you can do is tell her you love her and you don’t want to break up, but accept that she does. You need to stop talking to her, move on and if she changes her kind she will come to you. Don’t chase her, and move on for your own mental healthS


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@EMTMatt93 Not ONE of the comments were nasty.

I have closed your thread.


----------

